

Tell HN: Free Idea - modernise

Etsy is a top 50 site, according to the official Alexa browser extension for Google Chrome. There are 18 reviews of Etsy on Alexa.<p>Build an extension with a user model built in, such as one's Google account, automate on installation. Alexa's toolbar icon is dynamic, and so is yours. Users click once to access the popup, select from various checkboxes, rating the site's dimensions, and clicking away— 3 to 5 clicks. There may be a textarea which activates a star rating system, or a karma voting system, after she's typed in 100 characters.<p>Compete with Alexa, sell for 1BB to Google.
======
johnmurch
How do you plan to get users to install the extension? Why not cut out the
"user" and just buy the data from internet providers?

~~~
modernise
I like that, but for two reasons, first, I'm broke, second, I'm flat broke,
and second, I'd see way too much IE traffic, Jones. Sincerely, Smith

------
modernise
I suppose it's too easy to game :(

